# Problème de charge apple watch



## yannouille11 (30 Août 2015)

Bonjour.

Je rencontre un problème de charge apple watch, en fait hier soir mon apple watch avais plus de batterie j'ai décidé donc de charger l'apple watch.

Le problème est que je l'ai brancher depuis très longtemps la seul choses qu'elle fait c'est qu'au bout d'un moment j'ai l'affichage de la Pomme puis "pouff" elle repasse en  heure digital avec le petit éclair 


que faire ?


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Que se passe-t-il quand tu charges la montre ? Il y a bien un écran de charge qui apparaît ou non ? 
Donne nous plus de détails et soit plus précis sur les différentes étapes et écran que tu as.

Merci


----------



## yannouille11 (30 Août 2015)

Alors quand j'appuie pour voir en fait j'ai un petit éclair vert et l'heure en digital genre: 18:06 par exemple

et a un moment j'ai la pomme qui s'allume et a un moment pouff l reviens avec l'éclair et l'heure digital en mode charge quoi ^^

ah oui a un moment ou y a l'affichage de la pomme sur mon iphone j'ai le petit icône bluethoot qui s'allume (comme si il capte quelque chose) et au moment ou il y a plus de pomme, et ben sur l'iphone l'icône bluethooth il est plus éclairé, tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


merci ^^


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

Quand tu dis que la pomme s'allume, tu veux dire que la montre redémarre ?
Désolé j'ai du mal à te comprendre, tu parles comme à l'oral ici, c'est pas clair...
Tu parles ensuite de ton iPhone... Tu as un problème sur ta montre ou ton iPhone ? Ou les deux ?
Si je comprends bien il y a des déconnexions avec l'iPhone mais quel rapport avec la batterie alors ?

Bref, j'ai du mal à suivre...


----------



## yannouille11 (30 Août 2015)

Je résume ^^

En fait hier soir ma montre étais a 4% et quand j'ai voulu regarder l'heure après plus tard ben rien ne s'affichais donc là il n'y avais plus de batterie.

Du coup j'ai voulu la faire charger facile plus de 4h aisément et je suis large, et en fait l'affichage depuis le temps est toujours le même c'est à dire que j'ai un petit éclair vert (dans un rond) avec l'heure digital et après j'ai la pomme qui s'affiche pendant un certain temps et peu de temps après l'écran s'éteint et j'ai encore le petit éclair vert avec l'heure digital.

Et non en fait sur l'iphone quand tu active le bluethoot  et qu'il capte un périphérique le petit icône deviens clair et si il capte rien il s'éclair plus, et donc du coup quand j'ai l'affichzge de la pomme sur la Watch l'icône bluethooth deviens clair et quand il n'y  plus de pomme l'icône ne s'éclair plus car il ne le retoruve pas étant connecté. J'en parle car j'ai remarqué que sa amrcher comme sa depuis pas longtemps


et du coup je sais pas d'ou viens le souci


par contre au moment ou j'ai l'affichage de la pomme j'ai enlever bluethooth et tous et j'ai réactiver, dans l'application iphone: Apple Watch et bien les icône et tous ne sont plus avec les esthétique qu'il devrais être ils ont l'affichage qu'il y a sur cette image:

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...ved=0CFMQrQMwEWoVChMI-uvZnJ7RxwIVwesUCh0eUQJo


en fait j'ai cette esthétique d'icône sur disposition des icône, mode avion, apple watch et etc...

par contre quand je clique sur dispoisiton des icône ben j'ai un affichage normal.



Sur la dernière partie jespère être clair ^^

merci de ton aide


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

Je pense qu'à ta place, je repartirai à zéro en réinitialisant la montre. On dirait que bug avec ce que tu me racontes... Essaye ensuite de redémarrer sur ta dernière sauvegarde et si ça marche toujours pas, part sur quelque chose de neuf.


----------



## yannouille11 (30 Août 2015)

Mais je fais comment vu que la montre je n'es pas accès a l'interface ?


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

Tu peux le faire depuis l'application sur ton iPhone


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2015)

Oui mais si l'iPhone accède à peine à sa montre ça va être dur, moi je conseillerai de voir ça avec Apple.


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

C'est la solution que j'allais lui proposer si ça ne marche pas mais je voulais lui éviter de faire cela...
Mais tu as bien sûr raison.


----------



## yannouille11 (30 Août 2015)

Donc je dois le faire quand l'iphone capte la montre ? sinon je peux pas ? 

je dois faire qu'elle solution ? effacer contenue et réglage ?


sinon je peux allez voir un revendeur apple ? style Iconcept ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2015)

Déjà contacter Apple par téléphone peut permettre de régler le problème plus ou moins rapidement et si ça ne marche pas ils proposeront un échange gratuit.


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

Oui tu vas dans une boutique agréée ou dans Apple Store au Genius Bar


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2015)

informacyde a dit:


> Oui tu vas dans une boutique agréée ou dans Apple Store au Genius Bar


J'ai un doute concernant le fait qu'un APR puisse aider pour une Watch


----------



## informacyde (30 Août 2015)

Je sais pas si ça fonctionne déjà mais a voir


----------



## yannouille11 (31 Août 2015)

alros ce matin je l'es remise a charger, sur l'écran de ma montre est apparu un câble avec un éclair vert et là elle c'est allumé et elle charge, c'est bizzare


----------



## Vanton (31 Août 2015)

Rassure moi t'as pas eu le bac avec un tel niveau en français hein... ? [emoji57]

Bon, on va mettre des mots sur ce que tu tentes de décrire ! 

Ta montre s'était déchargée et elle était passée en mode réserve. C'est ce que tu appelles "heure digitale". C'est un mode que la montre propose d'enclencher quand tu tombes à 10% de batterie. Et qui s'active d'office quand la montre a moins de 2% (ou 1 ? je sais plus exactement). Dans ce mode il faut appuyer sur le bouton de contacts pour que l'écran s'allume et affiche l'heure en vert avec un petit éclair rouge à côté. 

Normalement quand tu poses la montre sur son socle de recharge alors qu'elle est en mode réserve, elle affiche en effet un cercle gris avec un éclair vert à coté de l'heure. Au bout d'un moment elle est censée redémarrer toute seule. 

Visiblement ta montre plantait au redémarrage. Donc moi le premier truc que j'aurais tenté à ta place c'est de forcer le redémarrage en maintenant les deux boutons (contacts et celui de la couronne) enfoncés pendant quelques secondes. Histoire de lui remettre les pendules à l'heure. 

Si ça se reproduit, tente cette solution avant tout le reste.


----------



## yannouille11 (1 Septembre 2015)

j'avais déjà essayer cette solution mais sa na jamais remarcher ^^


----------



## Vanton (2 Septembre 2015)

4 fautes en une phrase, tu fais quand même très fort... [emoji6]


----------



## JulienIDF (4 Septembre 2015)

Hello
J'ai un problème également avec la charge de mon AW.
Premier soucis:
la batterie ne se chargeait pas à 100% mais se "bloquait" à 84% que le chargement dure 2H30 ou 7h (la nuit).
Apple a procédé à un change via DHL dans la semaine.

Le second est pour le moins étrange (via la nouvelle/neuve car échange dans les 4J):
après être chargée à 100%, dès que je débranche mon AW du chargeur je perds brusquement 4% Passant de 100 à 96%.
la batterie se décharge également bien plus vite dans la journée...
Ce problème ne produit néanmoins que une fois sur deux...avec tests via des durées de charge identiques.

merci pour vos éclaircissements!


cordialement,


----------



## Fouad_bou (15 Août 2017)

Bonjour 
J ai un problm sur ma montre apple wash serie2 donc elle est charge a 100% je la porte au bout de 15 mn elle s eteind et marche plus alors je l enleve et je la met sur le chargeur elle m indique la pomme apres le cable avec l evlair rouge au bout de quelque secondebelle s afiche l eclair vert et se rallume et elle charge a 100% j ai essayer de reinstaller la montre del debut en reinstalisant le jumelage avec l phone et rien le probleme est tjrs pareil quelqu un peut il me dire et m aider a resoudre mon probleme svp merci


----------



## ibabar (21 Octobre 2017)

_Hello tous,
Je réactive un peu le topic ayant aussi un problème avec mon Apple Watch (serie 0 acier inox)..._


Ne l'ayant pas utilisée pendant un moment, la batterie était à plat. Je mets la Watch sur son socle, la détection s'enclenche puisque la pomme blanche apparaît mais... après rien ne se passe: la pomme disparaît puis réapparaît en boucle...
Pas d'éclair vert, et pas de recharge effective.
Pas de possibilité non plus de communiquer avec l'iPhone.
La laisser une nuit durant sur le socle ne change rien, le problème persiste.
Le redémarrage forcé (maintien simultané des 2 boutons) n'a aucun effet.

RDV au Genius.
On essaye par acquis de conscience avec un chargeur plus gros (transfo d'iPad) et aussi avec un autre câble (histoire de voir si le bug ne venait pas du câble/ socle): le problème persiste.
Bien entendu, pas de prise diagnostic en AS, et pas de piste de réponse du technicien en back-office. Je précise aussi (le technicien me l'a demandé) que ma Watch a été stockée ces quelques semaines d'inactivité dans sa boîte d'origine, avec la batterie chargée à moitié, le tout à l'abri de la lumière, de la chaleur et de l'humidité).
Solution proposée: envoyer la montre en SAV.

C'est là où ça devient savoureux... mon interlocuteur (y compris après entretien avec son superviseur) me propose un envoi au SAV... en m'annonçant qu'ils ne peuvent pas simplement "faire un devis", et donc que globalement il faut que je sois prêt à l'éventualité de payer un échange standard (au cas où une restauration de ma montre ne lui redonne pas vie)... soit 499€ 
Voulant être sûr, j'ai reformulé en lui demandant si mon choix (pour un bug dont je ne suis en rien responsable) était soit de vendre mes bracelets sur leboncoin et balancer la montre, soit de payer 500 boules pour avoir un exemplaire reconditionné d'une serie 0 (alors que pour le même prix j'ai une série 3 GPS+cellular neuve)...!? Il était penaud mais a confirmé que j'avais bien compris...
_

Bref, avant de destiner ma Watch à la poubelle (finalement la boucle est bouclée pour un produit de merde), je voulais vous appeler à l'aide pour voir si vous avez une manip à tenter...!?
Merci d'avance 
Je vais encore appeler lundi la hotline Apple pour voir si un geste commercial est éventuellement possible, mais je n'ai que peu d'espoir._


----------



## fousfous (21 Octobre 2017)

Comment ca pas de prise diagnostique en Apple Store? C'est sur que sans prise diagnostique ils ne peuvent rien faire...
Mais sinon tu as le droit de refuser l'échange standard à 500€ et demander le retour de ta Watch.


----------



## ibabar (21 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais sinon tu as le droit de refuser l'échange standard à 500€ et demander le retour de ta Watch.


Je ne l'ai pas laissée partir.
Justement: si je la laissais partir, il fallait que je sois prêt à payer 500€... globalement, elle serait partie en diagnostic, si ça se trouve une remise à zéro aurait suffit et ça ne m'aurait rien coûté, mais si ça se trouve rien à faire, vrai problème hardware et dans ce cas échange standard à 500€.
Pour reformuler: ils auraient obligatoirement trouvé une solution, la plus ultime étant l'échange standard à 500€ mais sans que je puisse avoir le choix de m'arrêter à la simple restauration. C'est ce que je soulignais: j'ai demandé à 2 reprises pour voir si j'avais bien compris...


----------



## fousfous (21 Octobre 2017)

Normalement c'est illégale ca, tu as toujours le choix de ne pas payer.


----------



## Mcbm (21 Octobre 2017)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose avec le même modèle. Après appelle au SAV, UPS est venu la récupérer pour l'envoyer en centre de réparation. 5 jours après UPS m'en a livré une nouvelle sans que je ne paie quoi que ce soit alors qu'elle n'était plus sous garantie. 

Et comme toi en Apple store, j'aurais du payer 499€. 

Tente ta chance avec la hot line, il se peut qu'il te la remplace sans que tu es quoi que ce soit à payer.


----------



## fousfous (21 Octobre 2017)

Et si jamais ils te font payer tu les rappelles et normalement tu devrais être remboursé


----------



## ibabar (22 Octobre 2017)

Mcbm a dit:


> Après appelle au SAV


Merci de ton retour
Tu as évoqué quelque-chose en particulier à la hotline? Tu as dû hausser le ton ou avoir un technicien de niveau 2? Ils ne t’ont pas reparlé des 499€ (le gars au Genius m’a donné un numéro de dossier au sein duquel il a consigné les infos)?


----------



## ibabar (23 Octobre 2017)

Suite et fin puisque je viens d'avoir le SAV Apple en ligne avec directement un opérateur de niveau 2 _(elle s'est présentée ainsi, bullshit ou vérité, peu importe)._
Visiblement le technicien en AS a commis une erreur en donnant ce prix de 499€ qui est le prix d'un échange standard pour les Watch qui ont été ouvertes hors circuit.

En ce qui me concerne, le prix de la réparation serait de 221€...
Bien évidemment à ce prix là je préfère m'abstenir (on est presque au prix d'une Serie 1 neuve, certes en alu alors que la mienne est en acier inox mais tout de même).
La seule réponse de mon interlocutrice était de me refourguer le programme recycling mais les Watch (comme les iPod et Apple TV) sont juste repris par fibre écolo, et ne donnent pas droit à compensation financière.
_Je suis de plus en plus sceptique sur le professionnalisme de ces Genius (pour mon interlocutrice, l'iPhone 3Gs était le premier sorti, elle s'est ensuite rattrapée en parlant de lignée 3/4/5... toujours en oubliant copieusement le Edge)._

_*Un bracelet cuir matelassé (leather loop) ainsi qu'un bracelet métal à maillons (copie de celui à 600€) sont donc dispo à la revente...*_


----------



## Mcbm (23 Octobre 2017)

Désolé je viens de voir ta réponse. Je n’ai pas eu besoin d’hausser le ton. La première personne que j’ai eu était un technicien par la suite on m’a passé un sénior spécialiste qui s’est occupé du dossier et tous c’est bien passé. Ils m’ont échanger l’Apple Watch sans que je ne paie quoi que ce soit alors qu’elle n’était plus garantie depuis 2 ou 3 mois. 
Comme toi en Apple Store, il m’avait annoncé 499€ mais tu as raison c’est 261€, je viens de regarder sur le site d’Apple. 
Apparement ils ont soucis avec les montants des réparations en Apple Store.


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

Très surpris de vos retours.
J’ai une AW qu’on m’a offert il y a trois ans.
J’avais des problèmes similaires et la batterie avait légèrement gonflé.

Mon AW n’était plus sous garantie. C’était le tout premier modèle.

C’est parti en SAV pour un remplacement à neuf sans le moindre frais.

J’étais étonné et content de l’engagement d’Apple pour un produit hors garantie !!!

Depuis on me la changé une première fois car malgré une batterie apparemment fonctionnelle le témoin de niveau de charge dépassait pas les 30% même après 24h.

Depuis ils me l’ont rechangé gratuitement une fois de plus (avant hier). J’ai chargé une nuit : 100% je me suis dit c’est réglé !!
Et la ce soir je l’ai mis à charger il y a plus d’une heure et je suis passé de 33% de charge à 29%.......
Je me vois bien y retourner pour un troisième changement mais j’ai l’impression que j’aurai un pépin à chaque fois !!!!!.....


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Il y a beaucoup d'applications sur ta watch? C'est potentiellement du à l'installation des apps qui pompent toute la batterie et la recharge sans fil n'est pas assez puissante pour compenser.


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour cette piste. J’avais aucune application restée ouverte. Mais bon dans le doute ... je vais suivre ton conseilles. 

J’avais une quinzaine d’applications. 

J’ai tout desinstallé point ne laisser que le strict minimum. 
Je vais voir si ça améliore la situation.


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Oui une quinzaines d'applications ça met du temps à s'installer, et n'oublie pas de redémarrer.


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

"A se désinstaller", vous vouliez dire ?
Je la redémarre avec le 2 boutons, je l'avais pas fait.


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Non a s'installer


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Non a s'installer



Du coup je suis pas certain de bien comprendre.
Je pensais que vous m'invitiez à avoir le moins d'application d'installées sur l'AW. La démarche pour moi était donc de désinstaller.

Pourquoi est il alors question d'installer ?

Merci pour vos précisions.

PS: je pense qu'elle va retourner chez Apple aussi, le process de chargement tourne en boucle comme si je branchais/débranchais la montre toutes les 10 secondes.


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Ce que je disais que l'installation du à la nouvelle Watch consomme beaucoup de ressource, du coup il faudrait tester sans installer les apps.


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

Je viens seulement de comprendre.
En effet j'aurai pu ne pas "restaurer" et partir sur une install propre.
Mais bon quand même bizarre que çà se décharge plus vite que cela ne se charge.... çà commence à m'agacer


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Ça arrive à certains Mac quand ils utilisent trop de puissance, il me semble que c'est la même chose.


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

Bof, jamais eu le soucis avec mon AW original en 3 ans (jusqu'à ce que la batterie gonfle)


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Parce que tu n'as pas eu à réinstaller d'un coup pleins d'applications.


----------



## tabasko (19 Novembre 2018)

Oui m'enfin là, nous parlons d'une AW supposée neuve, avec le minimum d'app dessus et qui charge pas mais se décharge.
Ca va être retour à l'envoyeur ... à chaque passage, je perds une demi journée


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2018)

Oui mais elle est vielle quand même, du coup elle a besoin de toute sa puissance pour effectuer certaines actions et ça consomme beaucoup.


----------



## tabasko (21 Novembre 2018)

Heu non, elle est neuve 
Mais effectivement c'est pas la toute dernière


----------



## fousfous (22 Novembre 2018)

Quand je dis vielle je parle de la génération, même si elle est neuve.


----------



## Nadhir (21 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Moi de même j’ai le même problème sur mon AW 6, j’ai fait l’erreur d’exposer mon AW au soleil (39•) après avoir nager pendant 30 minutes.
Elle s’est chauffer puis elle s’est éteinte toute seule.
En rentrant, je l’ai mis en charge, mais malheureusement rien ne bouge.
Quelqu’un peut m’aider SVP
Merci d’avance.
CDT


----------

